# What do i do now?



## molly123 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm at my wits end with my doctors.
I have been ill now for over 10 years & have been tested for all sorts and am now having to suffer doctors saying to me "theres nothing wrong with your thyroid its just not working".... "well what do you think is wrong with you"... "its old age" I'm only bloody 48... "the high antibodies mean nothing"..."no you don't have Hashi because you have no goiter"...."you are menopausal".... The last one i got yesterday after i had to basicly crawl into his office because my legs & knees are stiff and sore...I could honestly have slapped him..lol
My thyroid blood tests always show as being borderline now i did at first start with hyper then went to being borderline but the thyroid antibodies are very high. don't know the exact readings because i always forget to ask. Now they are testing me every 6 months to see if my levels are dropping then they will up the tyroxine. i'm on 100mcg at the min and can't see they are doing anything eversince i started taking them 2 years ago.
The docs just seem to dismiss me when i ask them what is causing it.
Now i'm being refered to a reumatologist because of the pain in my knees so will have to wait weeks if not months now to even get to see him meanwhile i am supposed to hold down a full time job and care for my family too. 
I've tried gluten free diet, dairy free diet you name it ive tried it.
I've been tested for stomach ulcer, gallstones, kidney stones, Multiple scleroisis all the MRI scanned showed was a unidentified object on my left frontal lobe and doc was on about testing me again for it yesterday i said to him you've already done all that. 
I just don't know what to do next. I can't go on like this.
:sad0049:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Please post a few labs with ranges please for thyroid.

I had hard time getting a DX for thyroid issues - many symptoms yet no DX.

After 7 years I received a referral from my gyno to an endo who immediately diagnosed me.

I feel your frustration.


----------



## molly123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry i hav'nt got any of my labs i keep forgetting to ask for them when i'm there. its just such a battle with them when i go in to see them it just goes out of my head to ask. they would probably fob me off if i did
All i know is the normal thyroid blood test is borderline but the antibodies are very high.
I had loads of blood tests the other week but all came back fine apart from the high antibodies & the border line thyroid. The only doc who has ever really shown an interest was quite intrigued by the high antibodies so thought i was at last getting some where but nothing ever came of it. she just got in touch with a thyroid doc at the local hospital who said test me every 6 months if the levels drop up her thyroxine and that was that.
Its just so frustrating. i feel so ill yet im starting to believe they think its all in my head.
here is the list i took into the docs yesterday i thought i will go ready this time and have everything written down because i always forget something. so i went in well armed so i thought..

tingling/numbness hands & feet & right side of face.
fatigue & tiredness
dizzyness
servere headaches that wake me up at night
stiffness & pain in most joints but mainly in knees & hips
cramps in lower legs
general weakness
short term memory loss & disorientation
palpitations
hoarse voice
sometimes struggle to swallow or choke
blurry eyesight
he then made me read out the list to him.. then asked me what i thought was wrong..i replied if i knew that i would be sat in his chair. 
then told me i was menopausal..whilst laughing :sad0049:
I could cry right now


----------



## gwo1973 (May 8, 2013)

Have you been checked for H Pylori? There is a connection between the 2.


----------



## molly123 (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah got checked for that about 8 years ago was negative..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

molly123 said:


> I'm at my wits end with my doctors.
> I have been ill now for over 10 years & have been tested for all sorts and am now having to suffer doctors saying to me "theres nothing wrong with your thyroid its just not working".... "well what do you think is wrong with you"... "its old age" I'm only bloody 48... "the high antibodies mean nothing"..."no you don't have Hashi because you have no goiter"...."you are menopausal".... The last one i got yesterday after i had to basicly crawl into his office because my legs & knees are stiff and sore...I could honestly have slapped him..lol
> My thyroid blood tests always show as being borderline now i did at first start with hyper then went to being borderline but the thyroid antibodies are very high. don't know the exact readings because i always forget to ask. Now they are testing me every 6 months to see if my levels are dropping then they will up the tyroxine. i'm on 100mcg at the min and can't see they are doing anything eversince i started taking them 2 years ago.
> The docs just seem to dismiss me when i ask them what is causing it.
> ...


Have you had any of these tests?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

We know you don't feel well and it most likely is thyroid but sadly, you are going to have to be proactive and you can help us to help you by getting a copy of your most "recent" thyroid tests and posting the results and the ranges for us to see. We need the ranges.

The unidentified object was on the thryoid?


----------



## molly123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok i will try and get the test results next week.
no the unidentified floating object was on the left frontal lobe of my brain.


----------

